
Microsoft's Raymond Chen – Have there really been 14k+ Windows Builds? [video] - LyalinDotCom
https://channel9.msdn.com/Blogs/One-Dev-Minute/One-Dev-Question-with-Raymond-Chen-Have-there-really-been-14000-builds-of-Windows
======
bostand
Now that's some real CI for you...

But given the complexity of this, I wonder how many of those builds were
seriously broken.

